# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Solidoodle Forum >  How does Solidoodle compare with MakerBot and RepRap

## MartinPoets

Has anyone used a Solidoodle who has also used another one of the top name brand 3d printers out there?  I would be curious to know how the Solidoodle performs when compared with the MakerBot and/or the RepRap.  Anyone have experience with these?

Marty

----------


## RedSox2013

I have used a Solidoodle one time, and a Makerbot Replicator several times.  It may be just because I am so used to using the Replicator but I feel it is more user friendly then the Solidoodle. Both are good quality printers, that will leave your products looking good, in my opinion.

----------


## MattSteiner

I truly believe that the Solidoodle 3 is very comparable to the Replicator 2 and most RepRap printers.

----------


## Mcbride19

I have a solidoodle 2 and a Rostock Max, but it's hard to compare, different prices, different system also the one is already build the second is a kit.
But for the printing quality and speed the Rostock is far better.

----------

